# This Picture is NOT! MOVING!



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Argh my DP.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

seriously, did you have to do that? How am I supposed to walk up the stairs to go to bed.....??? ugh ugh ugh.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow, that's insane.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Um, it's actually starting to freak me out now.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

That's bloody brilliant.


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Freaky!!! It moves for me but my mum had a look and she said it doesnt move for her!! Is it only dp brains it plays with? lol!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, I've definitely got a nausea thing going and I just looked at it for 2 seconds.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

reticent said:


> Argh my DP.


 :lol:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ugh. My best friend and I used to go to sites like that where you would stare at something on screen and then look away and your cup (or whatever) would look like it was moving.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

is anyone good at the magic eye stuff?










there's a hidden message inside.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

littlecrocodile said:


> is anyone good at the magic eye stuff?
> 
> there's a hidden message inside.


It tells me to kill people!


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's the trick, stare at the middle and it stops spinning LOL


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

omg mortgage, thats f---ing gross. :?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I can see it! (the rose thing)

Am I special?

Also, for the first one, you don't have to stare at the middle, just anywhere on it for long enough. It's the moving of the eyes that creates the movement


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> omg mortgage, thats f---ing gross. :?


WHAT? :?:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

that picture!!! its nasty. what are you trying to do make me blow chunks all over myself?? :x


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

sebastian said:


> littlecrocodile said:
> 
> 
> > is anyone good at the magic eye stuff?
> ...


You got it 

And yes, g-funk you are special; does it look really 3D? It's meant to.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

its a heart, right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

YEs . I mean Yes.


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.patmedia.net/marklevinson/co ... usion.html


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

That's nice shytiger


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok, now my eyes are burning.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

MrMortgage said:


> Here's the trick, stare at the middle and it stops spinning LOL


It won't stop moving for me even when I stare at the middle, and it only took me a few seconds to see the heart. :shock: :? My brain must be screwy...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I've sent that circle thing to everyone I know, especially those I know who have hangovers. Hee hee, ah, the torment.

I can't see the heart.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

haha

look at the corss point and then look at the circling circles

woooh green lighted


----------

